# Seiko skx007 from creation watches



## Johnharle (Mar 12, 2017)

I am looking for a seiko skx007 and after looking at second hand ones on eBay go for around the 150 mark I looked online and you can buy them new for £158 from creation watches. Just wanted to know if anyone else had used them and they were ok as they are based in china I think. I don't want to end up with a fake. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-divers-60/seiko-automatic-diver-skx007-skx007k1-skx007k-rubber-band-mens-watch-784.html?currency=GBP&gclid=CPbDtIXJ0dICFQsTGwodBAUDeg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Creation is chinese ? :swoon:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Johnharle said:


> I am looking for a seiko skx007 and after looking at second hand ones on eBay go for around the 150 mark I looked online and you can buy them new for £158 from creation watches. Just wanted to know if anyone else had used them and they were ok as they are based in china I think. I don't want to end up with a fake. Thanks.


 Lots of members have used them - delivery is usually within a few days but you may have to pay VAT on delivery although most slip through the net. The warranty will probably be their own one rather than a Seiko International and so if you did get a faulty one then you would have to send it back to them.

If you use the search facility at the top of the page to look for creation then you will find several previous threads about them.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Johnharle (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks. I had a look and there were lots of satisfied customers so I ordered one. Should be here on Thursday according to Dhl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly68 (Feb 26, 2017)

gimli said:


> Creation is chinese ? :swoon:


Singapore I'm pretty sure..

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk



Johnharle said:


> Thanks. I had a look and there were lots of satisfied customers so I ordered one. Should be here on Thursday according to Dhl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered 2 seikos from their this year and great service.if dhl say Thursday it will turn up Thursday enjoy the watch 

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnharle (Mar 12, 2017)

It turned up on Thursday and I love it. Box and paperwork all genuine and the quality of the watch is excellent. I would recommend. I have swooped the strap for a black NATO as I have small wrists.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice looks good. I would be tempted to use them. Just worry about ordering from half way across the world... but I guess it's no different than ordering from anywhere if your protected on payment.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I've gone all James May Line the bezel up please. :laugh:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

They are based in Singapore. BUT, do your research, and I am also suggesting that you conduct a fora-wide search on the Seller. Some say yea, while many say nay.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like Creationwatches are now declaring full value to DHL, so you will get charged customs fees in UK.I paid £32 on a £106 watch. There are a couple of threads on TZ about this and it looks like everyone is having to.pay DHL so you need to factor these costs in now


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

stiver3 said:


> Nice looks good. I would be tempted to use them. Just worry about ordering from half way across the world... but I guess it's no different than ordering from anywhere if your protected on payment.


 Generally you are safe buying from them and you have the option to pay with your card or via paypal. The potential risks are that not all of their watches come with a manufacturer international warranty but only with their own warranty. If there is a fault with the watch then you may have to send it back to them and there have been reports that they are slow to sort it out and communication is not always great. The other potential risk is that the shopping cart software will accept more orders than they have stock and you could get a message asking if you want a refund or wait for the next delivery. They are just a genuine supplier.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

odyseus10 said:


> Looks like Creationwatches are now declaring full value to DHL, so you will get charged customs fees in UK.I paid £32 on a £106 watch. There are a couple of threads on TZ about this and it looks like everyone is having to.pay DHL so you need to factor these costs in now


 I recently bought a new SRP773 and despite them being £28 more than SkyWatches (I think), I went with Creation because I have never yet paid a customs charge, whereas many reviews said that customs charges were frequently applied when buying through SW.

DHL arrived last Thursday (3 days from order !!) and no charges were levied, despite the full value being clearly visible on the packaging. In the past they have declared it to be a measuring instrument with a value of $20. I'm not planning (  ) on buying anything new in the forseeable future, but will certainly have to consider the possibility of charges in future.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Mr Levity said:


> I recently bought a new SRP773 and despite them being £28 more than SkyWatches (I think), I went with Creation because I have never yet paid a customs charge, whereas many reviews said that customs charges were frequently applied when buying through SW.
> 
> DHL arrived last Thursday (3 days from order !!) and no charges were levied, despite the full value being clearly visible on the packaging. In the past they have declared it to be a measuring instrument with a value of $20. I'm not planning (  ) on buying anything new in the forseeable future, but will certainly have to consider the possibility of charges in future.


 I bought an Orient late Feb from Creation Watches and received it with "Measuring instrument $20 value" declared. I had to pay £3 to DHL for customs charges. Still made the purchase a bargain, though.

But it sounds like things are changing


----------



## Johnharle (Mar 12, 2017)

I did not get charged any import tax. And am very pleased so far with my watch. Unfortunately while swimming I scratched the glass quite badly and am looking for a crystal glass. Anyone got a good supplier or tried fitting it themselves?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superfly68 (Feb 26, 2017)

gimli said:


> Creation is chinese ? :swoon:


No its a shop in singapore.

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk



Angelis said:


> They are based in Singapore. BUT, do your research, and I am also suggesting that you conduct a fora-wide search on the Seller. Some say yea, while many say nay.


Creation watches are a great seller many people on forum have used them. Ive had 2 watches off them both seiko and both less than half price 

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk



odyseus10 said:


> Looks like Creationwatches are now declaring full value to DHL, so you will get charged customs fees in UK.I paid £32 on a £106 watch. There are a couple of threads on TZ about this and it looks like everyone is having to.pay DHL so you need to factor these costs in now


You shouldnt have to pay anything under 200 i never paid anything for my seiko sky which was 186 and should of been 448 but i did pay 34 for my padi gmt which was 286 instead of 600. Think you got stitched up by dhl on that one you ordered????

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

You can get the crystal and gasket on ebay. You can also get sapphire and AR coated crystals, flat or domed.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Johnharle said:


> I did not get charged any import tax. And am very pleased so far with my watch. Unfortunately while swimming I scratched the glass quite badly and am looking for a crystal glass. Anyone got a good supplier or tried fitting it themselves?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Bummer ! :bash: Did you say a rude word ?

I would advise against doing it yourself unless you know what you're doing ,and then you should really get it pressure tested before swimming again.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Superfly68 said:


> No its a shop in singapore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


 Trouble is for the watches I bought the end of last year, I just paid a few £'s to DHL as Creation only put value of $20 on the DHL paperwork - this they do in advance of actually posting. Since a month or two ago, the DHL declaration from Creation now gives the full value in £'s - so of course DHL will charge the VAT + £12 or so handling charge.

A watch costing £200 will get charged some £54 by DHL unless its under £15 (or £39 gift)


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

odyseus10 said:


> Trouble is for the watches I bought the end of last year, I just paid a few £'s to DHL as Creation only put value of $20 on the DHL paperwork - this they do in advance of actually posting. Since a month or two ago, the DHL declaration from Creation now gives the full value in £'s - so of course DHL will charge the VAT + £12 or so handling charge.
> 
> A watch costing £200 will get charged some £54 by DHL unless its under £15 (or £39 gift)


 That doesn't seem to be the case oddly? Myself and another forum member coincidentally both ordered SKX007's from Creation this week. (a J and a K). Both different sale prices yet we've both been charged £26 by DHL, presumably for VAT/duties/handling charges. Strange thing is that the £26 doesn't seem to bear any relationship to the price paid on the Creation site? We can only guess that Creation aren't quoting the full sale price on the shipping docs? They should both be with us on Tuesday according to the tracking info on the DHL site so we'll know more then.


----------

